# not enough ethernet ports!



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

You got it, just connect between your hubs and they'll talk to each other.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

if you connect hubs, you need a crossover cable, if you connect switches you do not. 

Gotta keep the terms right

If it was me, I would put the router near the media panel, and then put a 4 port face plate in your family room.


----------



## goooch (Oct 9, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> if you connect hubs, you need a crossover cable, if you connect switches you do not.
> 
> Gotta keep the terms right
> 
> If it was me, I would put the router near the media panel, and then put a 4 port face plate in your family room.


i wish but im buying the house as a presale and unfortunately they wont let me wire it. otherwise there would be more wire in that house than i could handle. so now every extra wire i have them pull in is an upgrade cost. i just wanted to make sure it will work the way i have them doing it now. its not too late to change it would just be more dollars.

so what i could do is have a 4 port router in the panel feeding to my office, beds, and family, and then at my family room have another switch to feed all my equipment, right? how can i get wireless into this equation? that would be an access point right? since the router in the panel wont be wireless since itll be in the panel and that will mess with the signal?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

just use switches in each room, but make sure you have a decent router in the basement. 

As for wireless, I have an access point on each floor.

You can just wire that off the switch


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

damn, I was close to having my Cysco CNA cert years ago..the top end router guys make mucho dinero


----------



## goooch (Oct 9, 2010)

thanks for all the help guys. any suggestions on brand names for routers, switches, etc??


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

I use netgear, been the best bang for the buck for me. I don't use their Soho line much though, usually the pro-safe versions.

Like the GS105 or GS108 or similar.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> damn, I was close to having my Cysco CNA cert years ago..the top end router guys make mucho dinero


yes we do. about 4 times more then union scale. 

as for routers, cisco and linksys are your best bet. 

Spend the money, and they will run for a long time.


----------

